# Are there any free tutorials on using a porter cable router



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

I am trying to teach myself how to use the router but was wondering if there is some kind of tutorial that I can download before I injur myself or shop?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

barbsbus said:


> I am trying to teach myself how to use the router but was wondering if there is some kind of tutorial that I can download before I injur myself or shop?










Hi Barb.

Go to the "the WoodWorking Channel" and check out the videos from The Router Workshop.

ttp://www.woodworkingchannel.com/dolphin/vidego_video_library.php

You will learn so much.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Barb.
You might want to go THIS site and take a look at podcast 6, 13, 29, 30 and 32. These are the ones specific to routers and all the others are great for all other aspects of woodworking.


----------



## subt33 (Jun 25, 2011)

Check out Youtube. I did a quick search for "porter cable router" and it returned a whole slew of videos you can pick through. A good place to start for your specific question.


----------



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you, this will be a BIG help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The Woodworking Channel Video Library

On the newer RWS videos they use Porter Cable all the time..

=======



jw2170 said:


> Hi Barb.
> 
> Go to the "the WoodWorking Channel" and check out the videos from The Router Workshop.
> 
> ...


----------

